# It's 4:20 Somewhere



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2014)

I am smoking some Blue Dream and some Dinafem from a Denver rec/med mix dispensary, so ANYONE IN AMERICA (21 and up) CAN GO GET SOME OF EXACTLY WHAT I AM SMOKING, if you ever happen to be smoking at 4:20 tell us what you are smoking or just that you ARE smoking.


I have about 1oz of bud and I am about to harvest, so I will be hitting up 4:20 as many times as I can a day and not just my own time zone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2014)

Almost 4:20


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 24, 2014)

Almost 4:20 again


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 24, 2014)

I love how you keep talking about advanced techniques and how you are getting ready to harvest but never show us any pics of said plants

but i'll burn a bowl of some nice hash for ya in bout 8 minutes


----------



## noham (Feb 25, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Almost 4:20 again


I'd think it's always 4:20 somewhere, but only for ~a minute.
If you'd start moving (at 4:20) at the speed of 463.83125 meter / second along the equator, it would constantly be 4:20 
I know it's missing some factors, but it's plenty of time for you to smoke traveling on a drone. <- those things must be capable of this


----------



## noham (Feb 25, 2014)

noham said:


> I'd think it's always 4:20 somewhere, but only for ~a minute.
> If you'd start moving (at 4:20) at the speed of 463.83125 meter / second along the equator, it would constantly be 4:20
> I know it's missing some factors, but it's plenty of time for you to smoke traveling on a drone. <- those things must be capable of this


PS: wiki says 465,11 m/s. It wants to shorten your sesh.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

It's gonna be 4:20 somewhere soon.
Got me a bowl of Blue Dream ready.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 25, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I am smoking some Blue Dream and some Dinafem from a Denver rec/med mix dispensary, so ANYONE IN AMERICA (21 and up) CAN GO GET SOME OF EXACTLY WHAT I AM SMOKING, if you ever happen to be smoking at 4:20 tell us what you are smoking or just that you ARE smoking.
> 
> 
> I have about 1oz of bud and I am about to harvest, so I will be hitting up 4:20 as many times as I can a day and not just my own time zone.


It's 4.20 somewhere....
Actually, it's not.
At 20 past and 50 past each hours it will be
but at 3.35 EST, it will be 35 past and 5 past the hour in different time zones.
At 1.25 it will be 25 and 55 past the hour,
at 9.00 it will be on the hour and half past the hour.....
NOT 20 PAST
ERGO NOT 4.20.

I know this is complicated stuff, but try to keep up.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> It's 4.20 somewhere....
> Actually, it's not.
> At 20 past and 50 past each hours it will be
> but at 3.35 EST, it will be 35 past and 5 past the hour in different time zones.
> ...


lol. 

*like*


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of starting a Live Youtube 4:20 smoking session, what do ya'll think?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> It's 4.20 somewhere....
> Actually, it's not.
> At 20 past and 50 past each hours it will be
> but at 3.35 EST, it will be 35 past and 5 past the hour in different time zones.
> ...


This thread is not for people that want to smoke at random times, it is only for the :20s, your point is mute.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> This thread is not for people that want to smoke at random times, it is only for the :20s, your point is moot.


fixed it for ya man


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> fixed it for ya man


I have never seen it written, so I actually was wondering about that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

One of the medium sized colas on the larger plant, not monsters or anything, I don't have too much room.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well hello Mountain Time Zone....
4:20 it is....
Tokin da 'Horehound'....


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> View attachment 3006071
> 
> Well hello Mountain Time Zone....
> 4:20 it is....
> Tokin da 'Horehound'....


LOL That is a funny picture right there. I love seeing older people excited about smoking.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

see that sand? he just called you old lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Is that him?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

yes fin..I believe so


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Coming up on another 4:20


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

you are avoiding my questions regarding how your stress techniques are going to transfer into the genetics of the plant fin. 

I'm not trolling here. You should really step up man. 

what chu got?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 13, 2014)

Coming up on another 4:20 in about 15 min.


----------



## Rugxth (Mar 25, 2014)

but i'll burn a bowl of some nice hash for ya in bout 8 minutes


----------

